# Pets N Stuff - Carluke, scotland



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Pets N Stuff*

Pets N Stuff is a good pet shop in carluke, scotland

Pets N Stuff do:
Mice
Rats
Guinea Pigs
Canaries
Other Small Species Of Birds

Tropical Fish
Cold Water Fish

Lizards
Snakes
Invertebrates
Amphibians

Livefood
Frozen Rodents
Frozen Fish Food

The owner of Pets N Stuff is very helpful and funny.

I have helped out in Pets N Stuff in the past and the care of the animals is extremely good.

So why not go and visit the shop and even have a wander round the carluke shops.

If you come in and do not see what your looking for why not ask. He can often order things in.

Mind say Connor sent you :2thumb:

Bye

22 Hamilton Street Carluke​


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

agreed great shop and dru is a sound guy


BUT connor is a goon:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

